# What's the earliest you have seen ears go up?



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

I just got my first GSD, so I don't know too much about the ears. However, what's the earliest you have ever seen their ears go up?

I went to visit my 5 week old pup today (Visit, as in... Yes, he is still at the breeder's ;] ) I was with him for an hour and a half, and he was holding one of his ears up the entire time. Is this just a sign of a very happy puppy, or is he already holding it up?

Here's a photo I took of him today, showing his ears pretty well. I'd embed it but unfortunately, I'm on my phone and it doesn't allow me to. Sorry guys!

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u137/K1Amarie/d8c94863.jpg


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

pups ears go up and down throughout puppyhood. Mine started to stand up around 3 months and they have been erect ever since. Although that's unlikely, because pups ears go up, then go back down, usually around teething time, then go back up permanently. Mine just went up and stayed


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh had both up at 6 wks, but like RDT said, they went up and down and all around


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It depends on the lines. Showlines are heavier/more leather so seldom go up before 6 weeks. Some working lines are up at 6 weeks and stay, no wonky tent look whatsoever, maybe a flip or cute little kink, but they don't have the "show" that the showlines tend to give!
Onyx has huge bat ears and is mixed with Am pet/WL Her ears were up at 9 weeks and never went back down.


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, I do know that they tend to flop around and stand up/fall down quite a bit during puppyhood/adolescence. I was just SO surprised when I walked in today and he ran toward me, already holding that one ear up! It didn't flop at all the entire time I was there. I've never heard of it occuring so early.

At the time, I didn't even think to ask the breeder about it. But now that I'm home and reflecting upon our little visit, I'm quite curious.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

my ruby's ears were crazy! haha but my male's went up and stayed up the entire time  (Is that you holding your pup in the photo? I LOVE your style if it is)


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

He's super cute! It's not uncommon for puppy ears to go up around 5/6 weeks. Just don't freak if they pop back down again!! They do go up and down. 

What breeder did you end up going with in Florida?


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> It depends on the lines. Showlines are heavier/more leather so seldom go up before 6 weeks. Some working lines are up at 6 weeks and stay, no wonky tent look whatsoever, maybe a flip or cute little kink, but they don't have the "show" that the showlines tend to give!
> Onyx has huge bat ears and is mixed with Am pet/WL Her ears were up at 9 weeks and never went back down.


That makes some more sense, then. He's from a working line.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> It depends on the lines. Showlines are heavier/more leather so seldom go up before 6 weeks. Some working lines are up at 6 weeks and stay, no wonky tent look whatsoever, maybe a flip or cute little kink, but they don't have the "show" that the showlines tend to give!
> Onyx has huge bat ears and is mixed with Am pet/WL Her ears were up at 9 weeks and never went back down.


Well then my dogs must be the exception! My female has more working lines in her than my male. and my Males stayed up while my females went crazy like?


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

JKlatsky said:


> He's super cute! It's not uncommon for puppy ears to go up around 5/6 weeks. Just don't freak if they pop back down again!! They do go up and down.
> 
> What breeder did you end up going with in Florida?


Thanks! Haha, I won't freak, I know he's a growing boy! Plus, I have to admit, I think the floppy look is kinda cute (shame on me, I know)

They actually aren't a "true" breeder, no website or official name or anything. I would say they are a backyard breeder if there wasn't such a stigma attached to the phrase. But they do breed working/companion dogs and they definitely know what they're doing. Their dogs are well-trained, well-cared for, absolutely beautiful and VERY intelligent. My mom was always involved in shows, and she found them. We did a lot of research on breeders in the area and I am more than happy with my decision; Anita and Keith have been great to work with. They're located in Dover, near Plant City.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Bush? If it's the same one, Keith is a nice guy. We've met him at club before- Our SchH club trains in Plant City.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Your new pup is cute! Yup...ears go up, down, up, down and back up again. LOL 

With my pup she had them up between 3-4 months and they stayed that way.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

the late Barker the Younger had her ears up at 8 weeks when I first saw her. They never went down. the late Barker the Elder had TP ears & wonky ears at 12 weeks when I first saw her & brought her home.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Franks ears were up by 12 weeks and never went back down.


----------



## Sharandsons (Jan 26, 2011)

I am glad I found this link. I had argued with my Husband that they weren't going to do much for a few months, and to get over it... then wouldn't you know my 9wk old started putting her ears up the next day! The bottom half of her ears are erect and the top halves are flopped over in perfect triangles. Good to know they go up and down at times, so I can say I was sort of right lol.


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

my pups ears were both up by 14 weeks....they looked so huge


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

As of a couple weeks later (turned 9 weeks yesterday), his right ear is still standing strong! The left seems like it is starting to go up, too.


----------

